# is this normal?



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

hi all

Pixel is now 10 months old and recently we have noticed that she is panting constantly, even when at rest. When shes on our laps her heart is beating very fast.

The only times she is not panting is when shes asleep or lying on the floor about to go to sleep or when she has just woken up. But she does not seem distressed by this and is generally fine.

Is this normal? I know dogs pant, especially when its hotter but this seems too much. She didn't use to be like this. Hubby has read it could be her heart, should we take her to the vet?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

how long is her coat?


Gypsy is a bad panter, i keep her short but she still pants and is bad in the summer, she will sit infront of the ran so its blowing on her. lol my mum is the same, cant handle any heat.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Cleo, it does sound strange that you say her heart is beating fast even at rest. If you are at all concerned go to your vet, they are there to help you even if it's just putting your mind at ease.
Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty is panting a lot recently too.. I mentioned it to the vet when I was there
about something else. They said all her airways etc were fine...I think the slight increase in temperature and longer coat can make all the difference.
I also wonder whether the type of fur makes any difference - Betty has
flossy/fleecy fur so can imagine she is well insulated!!


----------

